# leopard gecko squirts strange liquid



## forestchild666 (Feb 8, 2009)

not just a moment ago this happened...
i was lying on my bed watching my young leopard gecko crystal crawling around on my blanket...suddenly she saw that i was wiggling my big toe and i think it may have frightened her...she squirted out from her back end a clear watery liquid on to the blanket.

after seeing this i scooped her up and put her back into the tank..cleaned up the squirt and washed my hands. and i will wash my blanket too when i get a chance....


what ever the liquid was, it looked and acted like wated on my blanket. was it perhaps some sort of self defense mechanism?

any ideas?


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

I think its pee! I know if you spook my cresties, they will pee on you!!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

same happened here, its wee in my case.

So yeah its wee. lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

forestchild666 said:


> not just a moment ago this happened...
> i was lying on my bed watching my young leopard gecko crystal crawling around on my blanket...suddenly she saw that i was wiggling my big toe and i think it may have frightened her...she squirted out from her back end a clear watery liquid on to the blanket.
> 
> after seeing this i scooped her up and put her back into the tank..cleaned up the squirt and washed my hands. and i will wash my blanket too when i get a chance....
> ...



they let out lear liquid.. when scrared, normally folllowed by wee (white hard urate) and poo.


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

literally scaring the crap outta them lol


----------



## forestchild666 (Feb 8, 2009)

ah ok then lol, just making sure cause i'd never seen her do that before.

thanks everyone


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Just count yourself lucky you didnt have the poo aswell:whistling2:


----------

